# 430 EX II FLASH



## BPO (Oct 14, 2012)

When my 430ex ii flash is on the camera it works great. When it is not connected it will not fire a flash. When I hit the test flash button it makes a loud noise and light comes out but it's not in a flash like its supposed to be. Plus when I use it off camera with pocket wizards it wont flash either. Anyone have any ideas.


----------



## Klaus (Oct 14, 2012)

What camera body are you using it on? On my 60D if it is not connected I have to go into the menu and change it to allow off camera firing. All the same I don't recall my 430 ex II ever acting up like that. :-\


----------



## Alrik89 (Oct 14, 2012)

rtfm 

There is a whole topic about it.


----------



## BPO (Oct 14, 2012)

Do you remember what page Alrik. I just read through the manual and didn't see anything like I am talking about. I checked the troubleshooting tips also and didn't see anything either.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 14, 2012)

BPO said:


> When I hit the test flash button it makes a loud noise and light comes out but it's not in a flash like its supposed to be.



That sounds like modeling flash, which can be set to fire with the Pilot/Test button with C.Fn-02.


----------



## BPO (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks Neuro. That is what is was. I don't know how it got set to that, must have been bumped before it was turned off last time I used it. Thanks again.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 14, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> BPO said:
> 
> 
> > When I hit the test flash button it makes a loud noise and light comes out but it's not in a flash like its supposed to be.
> ...



It is, but on my 430ex2 it's more like a gentle buzz like from an electric shaver. Can't help you with the pw, but if the noise from the modeling flash is indeed loud something could be broken.


----------

